# October 16 ED for Christmas PCD redelivery?



## gongalongas (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm currently scheduled to pick up an M3 on October 16th for european delivery. I live in Miami and I am buying it from an Atlanta dealer. I was planning on taking redelivery in Atlanta, but my wife is from Greenville and we're there every year around Christmas, and will be this year. In light of that I figured it might be more convenient to do PCD redelivery and then just drive back home.

My main question is, (1) how many days are they closed around Christmas, and (2) if the car gets there before me (which I understand is pretty unlikely) is that going to cause any problems?

any help is appreciated; thanks guys.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

We'll be closed from December 24th on, unless someone decides not to take the holiday vacation. If that is the case we will do limited deliveries the last week of December with no factory tour (as it will be shut down).

Actually, we want your vehicle to get here before you . We don't like the other scenario which is why they wait until it is released from the VPC to schedule. I believe they are allowed to hold the vehicle here for up either 1 or 2 weeks.

Hope that helps :thumbup:


----------

